# B&W New York



## larusejunior (Nov 24, 2015)

Some B&W Photos from my last trip in New York


----------



## Click (Nov 25, 2015)

Beautiful series. Great shots. Well done.


----------



## larusejunior (Nov 27, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Sabaki (Nov 27, 2015)

Bravo! Superb images!


----------



## 3xposure (Nov 27, 2015)

Beautiful pictures! Congrats!


----------



## peterzuehlke (Nov 27, 2015)

Excellent work!!!


----------



## Ozarker (Nov 27, 2015)

You are a master. Extremely nice photos!


----------



## ray5 (Nov 27, 2015)

larusejunior said:


> Some B&W Photos from my last trip in New York


Awesome shots, especially the first. From dumbo park?


----------



## cpsico (Nov 27, 2015)

Fantastic work!!!


----------



## larusejunior (Nov 27, 2015)

Thank you for your comments



> From dumbo park?



Yeah it's near the dumbo area of brooklyn bridge park.


----------



## ray5 (Nov 28, 2015)

larusejunior said:


> Thank you for your comments
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Beautiful place. I was there twice in the last two years and would go back again. Magical view. PLease share you exposure details and gear for the shot.
I also wanted to shoot the Brooklyn Bridge from the pedestrian walkway on the Manhattan Bridge but when I got up there was dismayed to see a nasty metal mesh(likely to prevent folks from jumping over). Sure would have been an awesome shot from there at sunrise/sunset. Let me know if that has changed. Thx
Ray


----------



## jus2sho (Nov 29, 2015)

Beautiful shots!


----------



## larusejunior (Dec 1, 2015)

ray5 said:


> larusejunior said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your comments
> ...



Thanks, yeah the mesh is always here but now there are some holes so you can take some very beautiful shots.

For the shot my gears are:
- 5D Mark iii
- Canon 16/35 IS f4
- Tripod Feisol ct3442
- Screw ND Filter Haida ND400
- iso 100 - f/13 - 15s


----------



## ray5 (Dec 1, 2015)

larusejunior said:


> ray5 said:
> 
> 
> > larusejunior said:
> ...



PM sent. Thx


----------



## melm0 (Dec 1, 2017)

Love these NYC shots!


----------



## razashaikh (Dec 26, 2017)

Very nice set of pictures.


----------

